# Disney’s Riviera Resort Update [merged]



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

*MEMBER MAIL: HOT OFF THE PRESS

DISNEY'S RIVIERA RESORT 
UPDATE

Dear Disney Vacation Club® Member*, 

Since _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort was first announced in July 2017, our Members have continually asked to be kept informed about the newest Resort. With that in mind, we wanted you to be among the first to hear some exciting updates. Construction is progressing extremely well on our new proposed _Disney Vacation Club_ Resort, and it’s currently on schedule to open in Fall 2019.  

When it opens its doors, _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort will offer all the grandeur of Europe combined with the magic of Disney. The new Resort will be conveniently located in the heart of _Walt Disney World_® Resort, and feature unique access to _Epcot_® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®, via the new Disney Skyliner. 

*Important information for Disney Vacation Club Members:*

This Spring, Members can begin *booking stays at Disney’s Riviera Resort with Vacation Points, accessing exclusive, protected inventory which is being held just for our Members.* Exact timing will be shared once the official opening date is confirmed.
In the interim, _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort will begin taking rental reservations from the general public this month. To learn more about the new Resort, watch the Disney Parks Blog and follow _Disney Vacation Club_ on Facebook and Instagram for updates.  

We look forward to welcoming our newest Resort! 

_Disney Vacation Club_


----------



## blondietink (Jan 18, 2019)

You beat me.  Just got the email a while ago.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 18, 2019)

I was thinking that if DVC added a resort in the Bahamas or Caribbean, even if you could only use your points at one location, I think it would be an instant success at almost any price. I know I would buy it direct the day it went up for sale. Riviera and Reflections...not interested in owning but I will use my existing points to trade in later this year, I hope. Maybe the Mouse will trick me into buying. If the Mouse’s lips are moving, what does that mean?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 19, 2019)

We hope to use our points there too, but we’re not in the market to buy! Just hoping we have enough points — I expect it to be expensive in terms of points per night, not to mention $ per point.


----------



## elaine (Jan 19, 2019)

yep! I can't bring myself to pay 30+ points (prime time) for Poly or VGF studio.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 19, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I was thinking that if DVC added a resort in the Bahamas or Caribbean, even if you could only use your points at one location, I think it would be an instant success at almost any price.


I'm not sure...they started selling Aulani almost nine years ago and it still isn't sold out.  Aulani *has* been an instant success as a reason to drive sales at WDW - "You can even vacation in Hawaii!" - but not in its own right.

'Back in the day' people were much more relaxed about when they booked and so the idea that you could go anywhere with your points was much more true. But now 'everyone' knows to book at home at 11 months and then try to trade at 7. I think this change - even more than high MFs - is the reason for the depressed prices at HHI and Vero. No one wants to buy DVC and then be 'locked out' of WDW.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 19, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We hope to use our points there too, but we’re not in the market to buy! Just hoping we have enough points — I expect it to be expensive in terms of points per night, not to mention $ per point.



I think it will not be any more expensive than Copper Creek or Grand Floridian (at the worst case). I suspect they will launch a little higher than Cooper Creek’s current price but not as high as the legacy resorts.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 19, 2019)

elaine said:


> yep! I can't bring myself to pay 30+ points (prime time) for Poly or VGF studio.



I would not pay that either for a studio. That is close to 1 BR prices.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 19, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> I'm not sure...they started selling Aulani almost nine years ago and it still isn't sold out.  Aulani *has* been an instant success as a reason to drive sales at WDW - "You can even vacation in Hawaii!" - but not in its own right.
> 
> 'Back in the day' people were much more relaxed about when they booked and so the idea that you could go anywhere with your points was much more true. But now 'everyone' knows to book at home at 11 months and then try to trade at 7. I think this change - even more than high MFs - is the reason for the depressed prices at HHI and Vero. No one wants to buy DVC and then be 'locked out' of WDW.



I think Caribbean/Bahamas would be successful because 1) I have heard more DVC members live on the East Coast, and 2) they could tie it in with their cruises and private island.

Hawaii is expensive and too far for most DVC members and has no link to Disney. I suspect one day Aulani will be among their premier resorts. It is absolutely beautiful and nicely themed and feels more authentic than other resorts.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2019)

Got the email.  Definitely want to try to stay here.  Still have a few more to stay in.........


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 19, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Riviera...not interested in owning but I will use my existing points to trade in later this year, I hope. Maybe the Mouse will trick me into buying.


You never know...maybe the Riviera will be awesome and the Skyliner will be cool (in both senses).

I've been thinking about all the hoopla surrounding the Riviera resale announcement (goodness knows I've added my share) and realized that I've never actually used my BCV and BLT points anywhere but BCV and BLT. I stayed at VWL paying cash (which got me to buy DVC) and I once rented points for a short stay at AKV. Maybe buyers of Riviera won't want to stay anywhere else?


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 19, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> You never know...maybe the Riviera will be awesome and the Skyliner will be cool (in both senses).
> 
> I've been thinking about all the hoopla surrounding the Riviera resale announcement (goodness knows I've added my share) and realized that I've never actually used my BCV and BLT points anywhere but BCV and BLT. I stayed at VWL paying cash (which got me to buy DVC) and I once rented points for a short stay at AKV. Maybe buyers of Riviera won't want to stay anywhere else?



Maybe. I have stayed at various DVCs but I primarily plan to stay at my home resorts. I may even sell some contracts and consolidate to one for Orlando and one for Hawaii. I am not all that interested in VGC even though we live in California, mainly because I do not like DL that much and also when we travel by car in California, we like to stay at dog friendly hotels.

If future resale buyers of the new DVC resorts buy where they want to stay, then perhaps the new resorts won’t take a huge beating in the resale market. Many Hawaii brand name TSs that are oceanfront are still expensive, even in resale. It may end up like Hawaii.

I am hearing chatter than people may add on some small contracts to use exclusively at Riviera. The DVC Guide told me that won’t be needed for anyone who can trade in at 7 months because it will be a huge resort with a lot of availability.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2019)

Are there any construction photos of the resort ?


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 20, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Are there any construction photos of the resort ?


I do not wish to be churlish...but if you search for 'Disney Riviera Construction' you'll see lots of photos under images. You can also go to the usual Disney info sites (wdwmagic, etc.) to see updates on the construction.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 20, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I think it will not be any more expensive than Copper Creek or Grand Floridian (at the worst case). I suspect they will launch a little higher than Cooper Creek’s current price but not as high as the legacy resorts.



Yes, but we think Copper Creek and VGF prices are unbelievable and the legacy resorts beyond outrageous, lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I think it will not be any more expensive than Copper Creek or Grand Floridian (at the worst case). I suspect they will launch a little higher than Cooper Creek’s current price but not as high as the legacy resorts.


Historically new resort are launched at the same price as other resorts in active sales, usually with a preconstruction often in the $15 pp range depending on specifics, a couple were just at a lower price than the other resorts in active sales.  I don't recall one that was at a higher price than the other resorts in active sales at the time.  It'll be interesting how the spin the new resort given the rumored limitations but I'm sure they'll use the angles to their advantage for sales, as they should.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 22, 2019)

Riviera is showing on Disneyworld.com for December cash bookings. There are tower studios that sleep 2. Interesting!  I used early December dates to get the resort to show.  Also see preferred and standard view studios that sleep up to 5.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 22, 2019)

Even more interesting (to me at least) it that it features a murphy bed! - "Tower Studio - 1 Queen-Size Pull Down Bed"


----------



## littlestar (Jan 22, 2019)

Room decor reminds me of Bay Lake Tower


----------



## littlestar (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is the tower sleep 2 studio


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 22, 2019)

DH and I agree the 2-person Tower Studio would be fine for a couple of nights but not for an entire week. Looking forward to seeing the DVC points chart for Riviera - maybe we can afford those 2 nights!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2019)

Although the location doesn't appeal to me much I do want to at least stay there once.
I hope they do like they did with GF and open the units up for booking when it goes online.
That's the best time to try them out before the rooms get all beaten up by the renters.  LOL


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2019)

elaine said:


> yep! I can't bring myself to pay 30+ points (prime time) for Poly or VGF studio.



Go in the off season and it's only 20 points a night and just as nice.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2019)

The sketches look beautiful. It looks sort of like Grand Luxxe in Mexico or some of the Westin styles to me. It looks like a mix of contemporary with a few retro style touches in the curtains and the chandelier, even some of their chairs look a bit retro to me. The chairs have a 1960s look, the curtains and chandelier looks about 1920s (made me think Art Deco but not quite sure) with sort of a glamorous look. It looks eclectic but it pulls together nicely.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2019)

This link has a lot of information: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/riviera-resort/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 22, 2019)

What is just North of the location that the Riviera Resort is now located on.  On Google maps there is a building there, but it is not identified on the WDW maps.  So it was not in use or was a sales or other cast personnel used building. But does anyone know what it was?

I had not realized that they took out several of the CB villas in order to put the Riviera Resort in.  Odd that they removed something.  There is still undeveloped land available.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 22, 2019)

I am definitely looking forward to staying at the resort.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> What is just North of the location that the Riviera Resort is now located on.  On Google maps there is a building there, but it is not identified on the WDW maps.  So it was not in use or was a sales or other cast personnel used building. But does anyone know what it was?
> 
> I had not realized that they took out several of the CB villas in order to put the Riviera Resort in.  Odd that they removed something.  There is still undeveloped land available.



Often times, if you build on something that has been permitted in the past, there are advantages. Perhaps that is why? Just guessing.

Where we live it is advantageous to tear down an old house and rebuild (even if the constructions costs are the same) because there are tax and permitting advantages. But we are in California. Not sure how Florida works.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2019)

This is a good link showing all the room types and floor plans.

https://dvcinfo.com/forum/threads/first-look-at-riviera-resort-villa-interiors.12655/


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 24, 2019)

DVC Post about Riviera:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...iera-resort-now-accepting-guest-reservations/


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 26, 2019)

Disney clarifies resale rules for Riviera:

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...4384-dvc-clarifies-position-on-riviera-resale


----------



## Dean (Jan 26, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Disney clarifies resale rules for Riviera:
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/d...4384-dvc-clarifies-position-on-riviera-resale


It looks like each resale point will only be able to reserve at that home resort.  Effectively their generating a new timeshare system with different rules and as such I suspect this rule will be written in to the POS for each resort and any multi site POS applicable.  I'm interested in seeing the points charts.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 26, 2019)

Dean said:


> It looks like each resale point will only be able to reserve at that home resort.  Effectively their generating a new timeshare system with different rules and as such I suspect this rule will be written in to the POS for each resort and any multi site POS applicable.  I'm interested in seeing the points charts.



I wonder if they will limit the original 14 further in the future. Do you know if they could eventually say that resale of the original 14 can only be used at their home resort?


----------



## Dean (Jan 26, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I wonder if they will limit the original 14 further in the future. Do you know if they could eventually say that resale of the original 14 can only be used at their home resort?


As I read the POS no, they could change the timing of what's now the 7 month window or they could remove a given resort from the club in certain situations.  But as I read it, there is a contractual option to reserve within the club.  IIRC the window can vary from a 4 mo to a 10 month out timing (1 month home resort priority down to a 7 month priority).  Guides have been threatening this over the past few years but I don't see it can happen.  That means the new resorts either have to be a new system or simply individual resorts, I suspect it'll be a new system with a crossover much like the Marriott weeks, trust points and Destination points setup.


----------



## MK15 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> What is just North of the location that the Riviera Resort is now located on.  On Google maps there is a building there, but it is not identified on the WDW maps.  So it was not in use or was a sales or other cast personnel used building. But does anyone know what it was?
> 
> I had not realized that they took out several of the CB villas in order to put the Riviera Resort in.  Odd that they removed something.  There is still undeveloped land available.



If you're looking at Google Maps, I'm guessing you're looking at "Customs House" which was the check-in/reception building for CBR before.  They tore that down a while ago at the start of Riviera construction and redid a more central check-in / dining / pool area.

Generally it fits with how Disney's started adding parking fees at their hotels (not DVC) and been trying to capture people in their ecosystem.  They're basically making Caribbean Beach denser and more friendly to those without cars.  They're doing the same thing with Coronado Springs by adding a tower hotel, a bridge across the lake, etc.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 28, 2019)

Why would Disney make a DVC 2 system and give resale buyers access to all the resorts in that? Once they've decided to restrict resale like that, presumably they'll want to so as firmly as possible. That will likely mean home resort access only for resale buyers of resorts from Riviera forward.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 28, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Why would Disney make a DVC 2 system and give resale buyers access to all the resorts in that? Once they've decided to restrict resale like that, presumably they'll want to so as firmly as possible. That will likely mean home resort access only for resale buyers of resorts from Riviera forward.



I would assume that resales going forward would get their HOME resort and ANY of the original group of resorts (prior to Riviera).

Disney would then either rent to the public for Cash or Sell NEW contracts to owners to stay at these new resorts, both would yield a higher return to Disney than a resale trading in might generate.   Disney is now rethinking their resale strategy and are considering rules that could now influence purchasing from Disney direct vs an existing resale contract.  They have already started this a few years ago with changes to Annual perks for resales too.

Since Disney is RTU when do the terms end on the these contracts?  That should also begin to cause a reduction in resale inventory.  But I do not know if they were 99 year RTU or 40 year RTU?


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would assume that resales going forward would get their HOME resort and ANY of the original group of resorts (prior to Riviera).
> 
> Disney would then either rent to the public for Cash or Sell NEW contracts to owners to stay at these new resorts, both would yield a higher return to Disney than a resale trading in might generate.   Disney is now rethinking their resale strategy and are considering rules that could now influence purchasing from Disney direct vs an existing resale contract.  They have already started this a few years ago with changes to Annual perks for resales too.
> 
> Since Disney is RTU when do the terms end on the these contracts?  That should also begin to cause a reduction in resale inventory.  But I do not know if they were 99 year RTU or 40 year RTU?


It looks clear that resale buyers for Riviera (and presumably resorts that come after) will ONLY have access to Riviera and nothing else.  Resale buyers of the current resort will only have access to those resorts but not new resorts as of 1/19/19.  So if you buy now you can't access Riviera or the new FW resort and beyond.  The original was 50 years from when OKW opened and the next few resorts all ended the same date, 1/31/42.  But starting with SSR it became a new 50 years each time so SSR is 54, AKV 57, BLT ? 60 and so on.  Any reduction in inventory will coincide with a reduction in capacity.  The only way this shifts is for resales going forward which will be unlikely to have much effect.


----------



## MK15 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Since Disney is RTU when do the terms end on the these contracts?  That should also begin to cause a reduction in resale inventory.  But I do not know if they were 99 year RTU or 40 year RTU?



Different end dates for different resorts.  There's a chunk that are 2042.  Newer resorts expire around 50 years from when they went on sale.





(image shows years remaining as of 2017, 2 years ago, so subtract two off)


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 25, 2019)

*
Welcome Home 

Disney`s Riviera Resort *
A Disney Vacation Club Resort
at Walt Disney World Orlando

Resort Map

http://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/staticAssets/pdfs/RVA_ResortMap.pdf

Floor Plans
6 page pdf

http://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/staticAssets/pdfs/RVA_FloorPlans.pdf


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone else excited about the point charts being released for Riviera, just released? I am not interested in purchasing there, but I would like to stay there. There are two types of studios, a Tower Studio and a Deluxe Studio. The Tower Studio is less points, but too small for us. Really looking forward to staying in a Deluxe Studio to see how it is. Pool looks gorgeous, so convenient to Hollywood Studios and Epcot with the gondola. Can't wait!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 27, 2019)

A Tower Studio would be perfect for DH and me, for 2-3 nights. But we prefer to eat breakfast in the room while getting dressed and also like a W/D so we can bring fewer clothes, so we’d want to move to a 1-bedroom for the rest of the trip. Hopefully we can make it while Riviera is still in sales - I think it’s a little easier for non-owners to book due to the excess of declared villas vs. points sold before a new resort is sold out.

No matter what, we’re riding the gondola next January when we’re there!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 28, 2019)

Hoping to have some time to take the tour in May.  For me, it's not all about the room though - I want to like the resort also - theme, location, feel, amenities, etc.  We do love all of them for different reasons.

I keep going back and forth with purchasing points (anywhere) - but regardless, can't wait to stay here for sure.


----------



## Swans5 (Mar 30, 2019)

We just attended the Riviera “event” at Saratoga, so we got to see some of the new rooms. They were showing studios and one bedrooms (with studio as second bedroom of a two-bed.) Looks just like the pics, but felt much more elegant in person.

DH liked the gray/white marble which was everywhere in bathrooms. Studio split bath is AWESOME. We thought we were being shown a 1bd at first bc it felt too swank for a studio with that split bath. The Murphy bed was impressive in person. Studios also have that single Murphy like at BRV, BWV, etc. so a two bdrm houses ten guests. (It would feel full!)

They fed us macarons and beef carpaccio bites and had a violinist playing in the waiting area. Cute if hokey presentation by Dee Vee Cee herself. And a simple “would you like to see some numbers?” where your “no” was not questioned or belittled. DVC.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 31, 2019)

Swans5 said:


> We just attended the Riviera “event” at Saratoga, so we got to see some of the new rooms. They were showing studios and one bedrooms (with studio as second bedroom of a two-bed.) Looks just like the pics, but felt much more elegant in person.
> 
> DH liked the gray/white marble which was everywhere in bathrooms. Studio split bath is AWESOME. We thought we were being shown a 1bd at first bc it felt too swank for a studio with that split bath. The Murphy bed was impressive in person. Studios also have that single Murphy like at BRV, BWV, etc. so a two bdrm houses ten guests. (It would feel full!)
> 
> They fed us macarons and beef carpaccio bites and had a violinist playing in the waiting area. Cute if hokey presentation by Dee Vee Cee herself. And a simple “would you like to see some numbers?” where your “no” was not questioned or belittled. DVC.


Yay to the split bath. Is the Deluxe Studio similar to the bath at Grand Floridian or Polynesian? We love the 2 baths at both for the studios, come in SO HANDY when getting ready for the parks! We love to relax at the resort pools and the pool seems awesome! Looking forward to booking a deluxe studio to check it out!Will the model be set up at SSR? If so, will check it out on our August trip!


----------



## Swans5 (Mar 31, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> Yay to the split bath. Is the Deluxe Studio similar to the bath at Grand Floridian or Polynesian? We love the 2 baths at both for the studios, come in SO HANDY when getting ready for the parks! We love to relax at the resort pools and the pool seems awesome! Looking forward to booking a deluxe studio to check it out!Will the model be set up at SSR? If so, will check it out on our August trip!


I’ve only stayed at the Polynesian Villas, not GF. The bath split is similar, but minus that huge empty real estate in the close-to-extrerior hallway. (Hope that makes sense.) iirc, the first bath had elegant walk-in shower and second bath had shower/tub combo, but they moved us through pretty quick and I couldn’t revisit to confirm.

The model is set up at the SS preview center.


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 31, 2019)

You can see the floor plan (and photos) of the deluxe studio which shows the split bath layout in post #4.

https://dvcinfo.com/forum/threads/first-look-at-riviera-resort-villa-interiors.12655/


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Apr 1, 2019)

Split bath is quite a smart layout for the deluxe studio, so convenient! My understanding is that there are only cash reservations being taken now? Does anyone know when members can begin booking? Thanks!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 1, 2019)

Current DVC members can buy now; sales open to everyone on April 15. Owners can begin booking on April 10, other DVC members can book beginning May 16 — normal 11 and 7 month windows apply. Riviera opens on December 16.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Apr 1, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Current DVC members can buy now; sales open to everyone on April 15. Owners can begin booking on April 10, other DVC members can book beginning May 16 — normal 11 and 7 month windows apply. Riviera opens on December 16.


THANKS! Looking forward to hearing feedback from folks staying there, always "kinks" to work out though!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 2, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> THANKS! Looking forward to hearing feedback from folks staying there, always "kinks" to work out though!



The DISboards forum DVC-Mouscellaneous has a thread reporting on the model room tours going on now, including some videos. https://www.disboards.com/threads/riviera-model-room-tour.3740991/  You might want to check it out. Right now we’re not scheduled to be back in Orlando until January, at which time we plan to visit Riviera and might visit the models too. We’re way too old to consider a purchase there but would be interested in a couple of nights in a Tower Studio just for a change of pace.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Apr 3, 2019)

@TheHolleys87...We are not buying at Riviera either. Very eager to stay there though and check it out. My guess is that initially at 7 months it won't be that difficult, but as it becomes established and popular, the 7 month booking window will be a challenge with the gondola convenience to Epcot and HS as BCV and BWV. One of my favorite resorts is BCV, but haven't been able to get in there during F&W in October for a few years now.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 3, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> @TheHolleys87...We are not buying at Riviera either. Very eager to stay there though and check it out. My guess is that initially at 7 months it won't be that difficult, but as it becomes established and popular, the 7 month booking window will be a challenge with the gondola convenience to Epcot and HS as BCV and BWV. One of my favorite resorts is BCV, but haven't been able to get in there during F&W in October for a few years now.



I fully agree. I think the best opportunity to book a new DVC resort is while it’s in active sales — if what you want isn’t available, waitlist, and your booking will come through when more units are declared into the condominium. Once it sells out the owners want it!


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 9, 2019)

My Guide said it should be easy to book into Riviera because it is a large resort. It should be like AK or Boardwalk where there are always rooms, maybe not studio room but certainly 1 and 2 BRs will be available at the 6-7 month mark for years to come. He said I do not need to buy there.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 11, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> My Guide said it should be easy to book into Riviera because it is a large resort. It should be like AK or Boardwalk where there are always rooms, maybe not studio room but certainly 1 and 2 BRs will be available at the 6-7 month mark for years to come. He said I do not need to buy there.



I hope he’s right! It will be interesting to see what the addition of SWGE does to demand for BWV, BCV and now RVA especially during fall F&W Festival season.


----------



## elaine (Apr 12, 2019)

good to know. my kids want to ride the gondola. maybe we'll try to book for Jan 2020 at 7 months.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2019)

Riviera looks nice for one stay but I doubt I will love it enough to want to stay again and again. I love Animal Kingdom and Aulani. I am staying at Grand Floridian next month (where I have many home resort points) next month. I like trying out all the resorts for fun.


----------



## elaine (Apr 13, 2019)

Me too. We love akv and it never gets old. Also love okw when we want a change. If we couldn’t trade into R it would not be a big deal.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking forward to a Riviera stay in the future, the pool really looks lovely! Hoping to ride the Gondola on our upcoming August trip. Staying at OkW for the first time after Vero.


----------

